# MEDIO FÍSICO > Lagos y Lagunas >  La Mancha Húmeda ha perdido casi la mitad de sus lagunas desde 1980

## FEDE

http://hispagua.cedex.es/documentacion/noticia/104721

*La Mancha Húmeda ha perdido casi la mitad de sus lagunas desde 1980*

Mar, 07/02/2012
La Verdad
La Reserva de la Biosfera de La Mancha Húmeda , desde su declaración en 1980 hasta hoy, ha perdido el 48% de los humedales que formaban parte de ella. Así lo indicó el pasado jueves Santos Cirujano, el investigador del Departamento de Biodiversidad y Conservación del Real Jardín Botánico, del Consejo Superior de Investigaciones Científicas (CSIC), con motivo de la celebración del Día de los Humedales. 

Cirujano explicó que, en las tres últimas décadas, ha desaparecido el 25% de las hectáreas de terreno que se inundaban en la Mancha Húmeda y, en concreto, se ha pasado de tener catalogados 117 humedales a principios de los años 80 a conservarse en la actualidad 62 humedales susceptibles de poder tener agua. 

De las 7.550 hectáreas que podían estar inundadas cuando fue declarada la Reserva de la Biosfera, quedan en la actualidad solo 5.700 hectáreas de terreno que pueden ser consideradas humedales. 

Santos Cirujano aseguró que «la sociedad actual no se puede permitir el perder más humedales en el futuro, teniendo en cuenta que es un patrimonio único que merece la pena conservar de cara a las futuras generaciones». 

A este respecto, resaltó la importancia de proyectos como el Life 'Humedales de La Mancha ', que impulsan el Consorcio del Alto Guadiana y la Fundación Global Nature, para garantizar la conservación de estos espacios protegidos en el futuro. «El proyecto Life favorecerá la recuperación de estos hábitats, ligados al paisaje manchego, donde deben volver las especies vegetales características y autóctonas que tenían un singular interés y sobre las que, en muchos casos, se llevaron a cabo repoblaciones inadecuadas», indicó. 

La Reserva de la Biosfera de La Mancha Húmeda se localiza en la cabecera de la cuenca hidrográfica del Alto Guadiana, que comprende municipios de las provincias de Albacete, Ciudad Real, Cuenca y Toledo, donde lagunas permanentes, desbordamientos fluviales o humedales temporales, constituyen puntos de apoyo imprescindibles para la avifauna acuática. 

Declarada Reserva de la Biosfera el 30 de noviembre de 1980, La Mancha Húmeda ocupa actualmente una extensión de 25.000 hectáreas de terreno, sin embargo la nueva propuesta de delimitación espacial ampliaba esta superficie hasta las 400.000 hectáreas, que se reparte por un total de 29 municipios castellanomanchegos. Según la ficha de su declaración, los valores naturales más destacados derivan de su posición geográfica, muy apreciada en las rutas migratorias por las aves, de los tipos de humedales que contiene y de la riqueza faunística que alberga. 

Con todo, los humedales que conforman La Mancha Húmeda están en riesgo de perder la catalogación que los reconoce como espacios que forman parte de la Red Mundial de las Reservas de Biosfera de la Unesco. 

Esto es, Las Tablas de Daimiel, las lagunas endorreicas, las tablas fluviales, los terrenos inundables y ríos como el Cigüela, Záncara, Riansares y Guadiana pueden dejar de estar en esa clasificación internacional si el Gobierno regional no cumple con los compromisos que le exigió el Comité Español del Programa Hombre y Biosfera (MaB). 

La Unesco, en 2007, a instancias de Ecologistas en Acción, Greenpeace, SEO/Birdlife y WWF, decidió abrir un expediente contra España por el alto nivel de degradación que presentaba la reserva. Entonces, estimó necesario que unido al control de los niveles de extracción de agua del Acuífero 23, principal sustento de los espacios húmedos incluidos en la reserva, se desarrollara una propuesta de delimitación y zonificación de la zona y se redactara un Plan de Uso y Gestión de la misma. 

La ausencia de un compromiso real tanto del Gobierno central como de la Comunidad de poner fin a la explotación ilegal y a la promoción del regadío llevó a las ONG ambientales a solicitar su descatalogación, que la Unesco atendió forzando a España a comprometerse decididamente en su conservación. 

La decisión del nuevo Ejecutivo regional de «echar atrás» la propuesta de delimitación y zonificación de la Reserva y de no presentar el Plan de Uso y Gestión, cuya redacción estaba muy avanzada por el anterior Gobierno, ha vuelto a colocar la espada de Damocles sobre la cabeza de estos espacios naturales. 

El abandono progresivo del mundo rural en España, al igual que sucede en muchas partes de Europa, ha tenido como consecuencia un declive en el número de apicultores aficionados. En la Cordillera Cantábrica, tal circunstancia ha agravado el problema de preservar la población de osos ibéricos. 

Un estudio destaca el importante papel que juegan las abejas en la producción de frutas silvestres como los endrinos o los majuelos, que suponen un recurso alimenticio para el oso pardo. En Asturias, Cantabria y León persisten dos poblaciones aisladas que podrían sumar entre 800 y 1.000 ejemplares (tres de ellos fueron criados en Terra Natura-Murcia antes de ser reintroducidos). 

El citado trabajo, elaborado por investigadores de la Universidad Rey Juan Carlos (URJC) de Madrid, junto con las organizaciones Fondo para la Protección deAnimales Salvajes (FAPAS) y la Fundación Internacional para la Restauración de Ecosistemas (FIRE), «pretendía responder a las preguntas de cuál es el papel ecológico que juega la abeja en los ecosistemas de montaña», explica Luis Cayuela, profesor del Área de Biodiversidad y Conservación de la URJC y uno de los autores. 

Para llevar a cabo el estudio, Cayuela y su equipo buscaron colmenares aislados en los valles de las montañas asturianas. Se seleccionaron especies vegetales que fueran importantes como alimento. 

Denuncia ecologista 

La zona puede perder su calificación de Reserva de la Biosfera si el Gobierno regional no establece su delimitación definitiva, así como un plan de gestión.

----------


## cantarin

Pues como sigan con el ritmo que llevan de regadios en la zona, desde luego se perderan más, por lo menos eso opino yo. Regadios sostenibles si, ilegales no.

----------


## sergi1907

Vivimos en un país que cada vez tiene más extensión de regadíos, con las mismas lluvias o menos que hace años.

Eso trae este tipo de consecuencias

----------

